
Building osquery's community - zalmoxes
https://osquery.io/news/2017/11/16/building-community/
======
lnsp
I contributed to the osquery project once during the 2016th Hacktoberfest and
got guided very well by one of their mantainers! He was super friendly and
assisted me when I had questions about the CLA.

